# Measuring cup vs kitchen scale



## Chvilla1 (Mar 20, 2020)

I read somewhere that if you have a scale it’s better to measure our pups food with it opposed to a measuring cup. I’ve always used the cup for my kibble. I noticed it’s is less food when I do it this way so I was wondering if anyone else had a preference?


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Measuring out your fluffs food isn't an exact science like baking a cake or cookies is.... or measuring your food intake for a controlled diet. 
The first time I measured Abellas food out in a quarter cup measuring cup then I poured it into another top about the same size (I think it was a children's Tylenol measuring top or something similar) - That top is what I use now to measure her food with. Don't over think the amount recommendations. 👍😋
🐶 🐾🌻


----------



## Chvilla1 (Mar 20, 2020)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Measuring out your fluffs food isn't an exact science like baking a cake or cookies is.... or measuring your food intake for a controlled diet.
> The first time I measured Abellas food out in a quarter cup measuring cup then I poured it into another top about the same size (I think it was a children's Tylenol measuring top or something similar) - That top is what I use now to measure her food with. Don't over think the amount recommendations. 👍😋
> 🐶 🐾🌻


Oh no, I know that. I’m not really concerned because he doesn’t seem hungry with this amount just curious how others weigh in on information I read about. I tried out of curiosity and 1/2 cup measuring cup and 4 ounces on the scale and it seems to be a significant difference.


----------



## KristPom (Oct 25, 2021)

It is much better to use a food scale than a cup. It is much more accurate with a scale, and you are sure that your pups get enough food. You can measure either with the help of a kitchen scale or a simple scale that measures your kg. I haven't bought a kitchen scale before, so I weigh my dogs' food with Ted Smart Scale from Best Smart Scale | Bathroom Scale | Weight Scale. The most interesting thing is that it has an application that helps me analyze the food eaten by my dogs.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I've been thinking about using a little scale. My vet wants my other-breed dogs, about 13 pounds, to lose a pound and a pound and a half. How many fewer kibbles per meal is that? If I use a measuring cup, I could fit another one or two in


----------

